# Self Portrait



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

Caught this guy following me around one morning during the trip. Just couldn't get rid of him. Big dof on this one.


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Pretty thin and tall....RG


----------



## dicklaxt (Jun 2, 2005)

Is this called creative photography???


good thinking

dick


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

Must have been using the Tokina. At 12mm and f16 dof is like from 3ft to the horizon.

Was that on the NW corner of BBSP? (-:}


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Looks suspiciously like a guy I saw at the beach...








http://www.pbase.com/image/65608784/medium.jpg


----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

That's the field where the old barn is. I just never noticed those hills before. I guess I should pay more attention to the surroundings out there.


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

look up. 

lol i love this one Rusty. haven't seen you do a shadow portrait before, it's cool. 'Man on Land'

rosesm


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

:an1: :an1: You guys crack me up.


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

Well, I'm very proud to say that in the last 2 months I've managed to drop 20 pounds. There have been sacrifices and one of them has been my available time on the board and another as been shooting time. If only it was as easy as getting up early one morning to be lean again.

I'm glad you guiys liked this one. I've spent 40 years keeping my shadow out of my images so I thought it might be nice to let him have his do. Note - he's not much of an early riser I don't think I ever see him until my morning shoots are half over.


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Congratulations on the weight loss. I know how hard it can be to be consistent.


----------



## fishphoto (Mar 3, 2005)

Congrats on the weight loss. I need to do the same!


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

20 pounds in 2 months. wow that's really going at it Rusty. well done! i had to laugh when you said your shadow turns up well after you've begun shooting. 

rosesm


----------

